# Hauling a Ton of pellets on a Small Trailer?



## Val (Apr 2, 2012)

I am considering buying a 4 foot X 8 foot Carmate trailer that has a 3500 weight capacity, 3500 lb single axle, 15" tires, straight tongue, to haul a ton of pellets. Will this thing work? Or will a small trailer behave bizare on the road with a ton of weight? Will I even be able to stop the vehicle pulling this kind of load? The idea behind this is to be able to go to a supply store and have them just forklift a ton on the trailer and drive home slow. I mean real slow. Dont forget I am a woman so I will really drive slow. In the past, buying pellets has been a bit of hassle. So far, I have taken them home 10 bags at a time in a compact car, brought them 1/2 ton at a time in a chevy s-10 or hauled them full ton on a full size beat up old dodge pickup, which overheated the front brakes on the truck. I also purchase pellets from a supplier who delivers for a small fee. This works well, but how long will it last if the price of fuel goes higher?  I own used vehicles only. No car payments on fancy full size pickups. Any ideas out there on just how small a trailer you have hauled on? Or how small vehicle you towed with?


----------



## CTguy9230 (Apr 2, 2012)

what type of vehical will you be towing it with ??


----------



## smoke show (Apr 2, 2012)

CTguy9230 said:


> what type of vehical will you be towing it with ??


 I was gonna ask the exact same question.

That trailer will work if pulled with a decent tow vehicle.

You'll aslo want to educate yourself on load placement, tongue weight and proper towing techniques.


----------



## fedtime (Apr 2, 2012)

smoke show said:


> I was gonna ask the exact same question.
> 
> That trailer will work if pulled with a decent tow vehicle.
> 
> You'll aslo want to educate yourself on load placement, tongue weight and proper towing techniques.


 
Could not have said it better.  I use a utility trailer with a 3500lb axle to haul anywhere from 50-70 bag pallet-loads.  But as this gentleman says, having the right vehicle and placing the load correctly counts for much.  Also, I have two heavy-duty ratchet straps that I use to strap down the load - after all, 70 bags can be quite the tall stack.


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 2, 2012)

and DONT use overdrive (if you have it) when towing! Of course, for whatever that trailer costs, that might pay for alot of delivery charges from your local pellet dealer....


----------



## save$ (Apr 2, 2012)

Learning to back up a trailer is the hard part.  Get someone who is experienced to show you.  The shorter the trailer, the more difficult it is.  I had a few fellow campers give me some pointers to backing up.  saved my butt and a few dents.


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 2, 2012)

save$ said:


> Learning to back up a trailer is the hard part. Get someone who is experienced to show you. The shorter the trailer, the more difficult it is. I had a few fellow campers give me some pointers to backing up. saved my butt and a few dents.


 
good point....takes awhile to "get" it......hold the steering wheel at 6 oclock and turn in the direction you want the trailer to go when you back up.....nothing sudden, take your time, you'll get it...


----------



## P38X2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Also, if it's a used trailer, make sure the tires are properly inflated and not dry rotted or otherwise in poor condition. Make sure the wheel bearings are in good shape and fully greased. If it's a tilt trailer MAKE SURE the main and safety pin are in place. This applies to all other pins as well. Make sure the trailer lights all work...at least in NH you'll get nabbed for this and if there's an accident, your insurance company may not be pleased either. As fedtime said, you gotta strap that load down. 

Again, be careful backing such a short trailer up. You'll likely be looking in the mirror watching it turn gracefully, take a quick look to make sure you're not gonna hit anything with the front of the truck, and look back and see the trailer at a 90 degree angle to your truck. Its a slippery slope going from the trailer beginning its turn to having the tongue bent around your bumper.

If all the precautions listed in these posts are covered, you really have nothing to worry about.

If you want, you can practice your trailer proficiency delivering pellets to my house ; )


----------



## Val (Apr 3, 2012)

Val said:


> I am considering buying a 4 foot X 8 foot Carmate trailer that has a 3500 weight capacity, 3500 lb single axle, 15" tires, straight tongue, to haul a ton of pellets. Will this thing work? Or will a small trailer behave bizare on the road with a ton of weight? Will I even be able to stop the vehicle pulling this kind of load? The idea behind this is to be able to go to a supply store and have them just forklift a ton on the trailer and drive home slow. I mean real slow. Dont forget I am a woman so I will really drive slow. In the past, buying pellets has been a bit of hassle. So far, I have taken them home 10 bags at a time in a compact car, brought them 1/2 ton at a time in a chevy s-10 or hauled them full ton on a full size beat up old dodge pickup, which overheated the front brakes on the truck. I also purchase pellets from a supplier who delivers for a small fee. This works well, but how long will it last if the price of fuel goes higher? I own used vehicles only. No car payments on fancy full size pickups. Any ideas out there on just how small a trailer you have hauled on? Or how small vehicle you towed with?


Thank you for everyone's advice on this...At least I know the trailer will work. As for the pull vehicle, probably my friends old beat up dodge pickup would work fine....but it isnt equipped yet with light pigtail for trailer. The honest truth was that I was planning to eventually replace my older S-10 or 4 cylinder car with a used tow-worthy vehicle. I actually would buy a trailer first (cart before the horse theory), maybe because the price would be right or if a decent used one could be found, then borrow a tow vehicle for now till I eventually replace my own vehicle(s). I still don't know how good these "modern" 6 or 8 cylinders are for towing. P.S.- We'll overheat his brakes one more time.....ha ha


----------



## smoke show (Apr 3, 2012)

Val said:


> I still don't know how good these "modern" 6 or 8 cylinders are for towing.


 
Better than the old ones. IMO


----------



## katman (Apr 3, 2012)

[As noted above, the trailer will work fine.  Mine is about 60" x 10 feet, single 3500lb axle.  Put a ton on it all the time.  When you buy make sure you have a bit more than 48 " between the wheels so the forklift operator can slide the pallet.  Hve hi set it above the wheels with the center a bit forward so the weight is shifted a bit to the tongue instead of the back of the trailer.  If you are shopping for a trailer, watch for a dual axle.  I think they are easier to back up than a single axle.


----------



## bbfarm (Apr 3, 2012)

or, if you are looking for a new tow vehicle, maybe just skip the trailer and get a pick up?


----------



## P38X2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Pickup truck AND a trailer. Twice the fun. Unless your pellets are purchased at the top of a mountain, you shouldn't have a problem overheating the brakes. Use the transmission and just take it easy.....but not grandma in a Buick easy ; )


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 3, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Better than the old ones. IMO


 
Gotta agree with you on this one Smoke!!


----------



## Val (Apr 3, 2012)

bbfarm said:


> or, if you are looking for a new tow vehicle, maybe just skip the trailer and get a pick up?


I actually agree with your idea, but the idea was being able to haul a full ton at once. On a "modern" full-size pickup (lets say within 15 years old) it seems that the bed is a tight squeeze to fit a skid, but also the springs seem cheaper/ light duty so it seems they can't hold a lot without sacking out. Also, around this area a decent full sized pickup (within 10 years old) is considerably more money than I want to spend. It seems like this area is loaded with "blazer"-type SUV's that can be bought cheap. Typically I dont spend a lot of money on a car. This is New York and insurance rates are high, they salt the roads like mad, and there are more and more fender-bender accidents. However, when there is a snowstorm, they are ill equiped to plow the roads. It is a sad reality, but I have to face the fact that any car I own might have to be left in a snowdrift, to get towed away later or smacked by plowtruck. Also....do you think it is easier to pull 2,000 lbs on a trailer than have it in truck bed over the axle? The trailer gives me the flexibility to unload bags at my leisure, too. Also, the trailer will retain resale value in this area so I could always get my money's worth if I pay a decent price for a new/used trailer and use it even moderately for other things as well.


----------



## Val (Apr 3, 2012)

save$ said:


> Learning to back up a trailer is the hard part. Get someone who is experienced to show you. The shorter the trailer, the more difficult it is. I had a few fellow campers give me some pointers to backing up. saved my butt and a few dents.


 The last trailer I owned was a 4X6, and I owned it almost 20 years ago. I solved the problem of backing up by just Never-Backing-Up. I just drive in circles. In this case, I would pull over to the curb and unload the pellets onto another skid and move it with a pallet jack. When it comes to backing up the trailer, I unhitch it (when unloaded) and do it by hand. Thus the question is always asked to the trailer dealer/ seller..."How much does this thing weigh...anyway? can I push it by hand?" Jack-knifing was my specialty. But now maybe I will try to learn again.


----------



## P38X2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Val said:


> I actually agree with your idea, but the idea was being able to haul a full ton at once. On a "modern" full-size pickup (lets say within 15 years old) it seems that the bed is a tight squeeze to fit a skid, but also the springs seem cheaper/ light duty so it seems they can't hold a lot without sacking out. Also, around this area a decent full sized pickup (within 10 years old) is considerably more money than I want to spend. It seems like this area is loaded with "blazer"-type SUV's that can be bought cheap. Typically I dont spend a lot of money on a car. This is New York and insurance rates are high, they salt the roads like mad, and there are more and more fender-bender accidents. However, when there is a snowstorm, they are ill equiped to plow the roads. It is a sad reality, but I have to face the fact that any car I own might have to be left in a snowdrift, to get towed away later or smacked by plowtruck. Also....do you think it is easier to pull 2,000 lbs on a trailer than have it in truck bed over the axle? The trailer gives me the flexibility to unload bags at my leisure, too. Also, the trailer will retain resale value in this area so I could always get my money's worth if I pay a decent price for a new/used trailer and use it even moderately for other things as well.



The skid will fit easily in a full size pickup. If you choose that route you need to pay attention to the load capacities ie; 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton 1 ton and so on. I've personally hauled a ton of pellets in a '94 F-150. Its was a 1/2 ton and the springs were cowed out. I've seen many others do the same but I'm not recommending it for obvious reasons. I currently have an '05 F-250 which is a 3/4 ton and it doesn't sag much at all but again, I'm not making any claims as to what's safe or unsafe. In fords case around the 2005 production years, im 99% sure the rear leaf springs are the same on the F-250's and F-350's(1ton version). The only difference is the size of the blocks under the springs and over the axles. The taller blocks allow the springs to travel further before hitting the stops. Again, im not 100% sure so you didn't hear it from me.

You should have an easy time finding a suitable pickup due to gas prices. NONE of them get great mileage. As far as rust goes, Ford F series are notorious for rusting on the sides of the bed above the tires, on the rear cab corners and around several other areas. Some do it, some don't. Mine is rusting. Other than the rust it is a very good truck.


----------



## P38X2 (Apr 3, 2012)

As far as where I'd personally want to place a ton of pellets, they'd be in the bed, not on a trailer. One less thing to buy and take up space in the driveway/yard. However, as you mentioned, unloading can be a pain.


----------



## save$ (Apr 3, 2012)

X2,  get a pick up if you have a place to park it.  I've owned one for many years now and would have a hard time without it.     The one before was a z71, but I never went off road with it.  That one had a plow.  Main reason I traded was to get away from the plow.  Cost me too much to keep it repaired (plowing other people's driveways) and I was very uncomfortable going out in storms with that plow on.  This last truck I've had for over 4 years and have put on about 8,600 miles.   This one is  an F 150 with a cap.  Nice size back seat for the two labs.  I only trailer a camper, and I don't go far.  
Like said before, there are a lot of good deals on used trucks.  Take your time and you'll find one that is a good fit for you.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Apr 3, 2012)

There is no problem using a 1/2ton truck to haul a ton of pellets.  If you look at the GVW most of the 1/2tons most of them will be at their limit of just over.  Helper springs, airbags, etc. do wonders at keeping the 1/2ton from squatting too much.  Make sure the brakes are in perfect condition.  If you go the trailer route keep in mind that in a panic stop situation that 1 ton will push you straight through a redlight at an intersection.  Especially if its raining.  The tow vehicles brakes are usually not up to the task.  Having a load in the pickup bed at least places the weight on the wheels with brakes.  In a trailer without brakes, the loaded trailer will push the tow vehicle around and a light tow vehicle will have problems stopping quickly, especially in the rain.  Understand I'm not recommending a 1/2ton for hauling every day, but for 2-3 loads a year, its not worth going after a 3/4ton.


----------



## bill3rail (Apr 4, 2012)

Trailer is easier to unload (closer to the ground.)
Trailer can be left loaded and unload at your leisure!
Backing up...most of it was said above.  I am quite good at backing up so no real problems here.
Shorter trailers are tougher to back up.  Mine is 70" X 130" plus tires and tongue.
Where in NY are you from?  I saw virtually no snow and absolutely no salt this year on Long Island!
I also used my Dodge Van to pick up pellets in, and left them in there so I was not unloading them.
Now I have a pellet shed so I need to unload and store them properly.

Bill


----------



## richkorn (Apr 4, 2012)

Tow a Tractor Supply 10' x 5' 2300 lb capacity utility trailer and a 1 ton pallet on it with a Toyota Highlander V6 AWD no problem. Get the weight towards the center.


----------



## Big E (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes those dam salt trucks


----------



## MacP (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought a 5x10 single axle utility trailer with 15" wheels. It's capacity is 2340lbs. I plan on hauling a ton of pellets with my gmc Sierra 1500 V8 5.7L. Unfortunately, the gate on the trailer does not come off. So I'm curious if a forklift will be able to drop a pallet in the center. I might have to distribute the bags across the floor. The wooden sides are almost done on the trailer and then I'll be out spring shopping for pellets. I'll post pictures when it happens.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 5, 2012)

MacP said:


> I bought a 5x10 single axle utility trailer with 15" wheels. It's capacity is 2340lbs. I plan on hauling a ton of pellets with my gmc Sierra 1500 V8 5.7L. Unfortunately, the gate on the trailer does not come off. So I'm curious if a forklift will be able to drop a pallet in the center. I might have to distribute the bags across the floor. The wooden sides are almost done on the trailer and then I'll be out spring shopping for pellets. I'll post pictures when it happens.


 
Probably easier just to haul them in the bed of the truck

Safety police will be by soon to warn you that the load is too heavy, be careful stopping, look both ways before crossing the street, eat your veggies (Oops thats the health police)...ETC. LOL

 But IMO your truck can haul a ton in the bed on occasion!!


----------



## Pellet-King (Apr 5, 2012)

Use your friends old dodge truck, dont waste $1000's on a trailer, or just pay the measly shipping cost


----------



## richkorn (Apr 5, 2012)

MacP said:


> I bought a 5x10 single axle utility trailer with 15" wheels. It's capacity is 2340lbs. I plan on hauling a ton of pellets with my gmc Sierra 1500 V8 5.7L. Unfortunately, the gate on the trailer does not come off. So I'm curious if a forklift will be able to drop a pallet in the center. I might have to distribute the bags across the floor. The wooden sides are almost done on the trailer and then I'll be out spring shopping for pellets. I'll post pictures when it happens.


 
Sounds like the one I have from TSC. The ramp was not removable. Forklift CANNOT load onto that. I had it modified so I can take it off.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Apr 5, 2012)

MacP said:


> I bought a 5x10 single axle utility trailer with 15" wheels. It's capacity is 2340lbs. I plan on hauling a ton of pellets with my gmc Sierra 1500 V8 5.7L. Unfortunately, the gate on the trailer does not come off. So I'm curious if a forklift will be able to drop a pallet in the center. I might have to distribute the bags across the floor. The wooden sides are almost done on the trailer and then I'll be out spring shopping for pellets. I'll post pictures when it happens.


 
most places that load stuff wuth a forklift will use an empty pallet to push the loaded one further into a truck or
on a trailer


----------



## MacP (Apr 5, 2012)

CTguy9230 said:


> most places that load stuff wuth a forklift will use an empty pallet to push the loaded one further into a truck or
> on a trailer



Good to know! I'll suggest that when I pick up a ton of pellets. Thanks!


----------



## richkorn (Apr 7, 2012)

MacP said:


> Good to know! I'll suggest that when I pick up a ton of pellets. Thanks!



Not going to work . That ramp has to come off for fork lift to load onto trailer.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Apr 9, 2012)

How far you have to travel is a BIG ???

The little trailer you have spoken of will work fine.

If you can drive on secondary roads and keep the speed Low you can do this really fine.
Another question is, whats the terrain like ?? Lot of hills/steep grades.

If the drive is a moderate one I would not sweat this at all.
How far do you have to drive from the store to home ???

The one thing about driving slow is, if you are holding up traffic you may find yourself being visited by a cop.

Another good idea is to load the bags onto the trailer and  spread them out rather than keep them on the "TALL" pallet load.

This will drastically reduce the center of gravity and make things far easier to handle.

Another plan would be to put part of the load in the bed of the S10 and then the rest on the trailer.

Hauling just a ton is really not that big of an issue.

I have hauled two tons in the bed of my 1 ton chevy dually.

A standard pickup bed  (1/2 or 3/4 ton) will allow a pallet to slide easily between the inner fenders of the bed.

A good used pickup is easy to find. (well maybe not in your area with all the salt)
I live in Oregon and a 20 PLUS year old Pickup can be found in great shape with no rust really easy.

Good luck Val

Snowy


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 9, 2012)

I might suggest trailer brakes over 1 ton...


----------



## ghandy131 (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't forget you'll need to unload the product if and when you get it home.  Are you sure the delivery fee is really too high?????


----------



## johnny1720 (Apr 11, 2012)

I purchased a 5x10 trailer from TSC about 4 years ago to transport "stuff".  I haul it behind my jeep wrangler or my wifes commander.  It is rated for 3500# but the tires are rated for like #2100 each.  I have put two tons of pellets on this trailer and hauled it with no problem behind the commander.  The trailer is nice because you can purchase them and leave them on the trailer in the garage until you have time to unload them.


----------

